# What kinds of cereal do you eat for refeeds?



## jamie1888 (Apr 26, 2007)

So, I've seen it written here that "kid" cereals are good for refeeds. However, kid cereals do have a lot of sugar! So, what cereals are OK for refeeds?  

And when you are eating all of this cereal, doesn't all that milk add too much sugar? I don't see a lot of people mention using low carb milk or anything. So, what about all the sugar in milk?


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 26, 2007)

I was just re-reading the sticky about refeeds.... so, it's OK that the milk and cereals have sugar; you just want to avoid the cereals that have Fructose or Corn Syrup listed in the ingredients??


----------



## EWI (Apr 27, 2007)

From what I understand on the concept of refeeds is that you are basically replenishing glycogen stores in the muscles through high sugar foods which in turn reduces the bodies defense mechanism of slowing the metabolism and reducing leptin production...

If true then it appears any kind of high sugar cereal would be appropritate. BTW Cheerios is now making a multi-grain which is quick and easy...


----------



## wrbk319 (Apr 29, 2007)

Frosted Miniwheats are the best! They are high in fiber as well.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 30, 2007)

I eat lucky charms 

For a refeed a little bit of sugar is alright, but generally you want to stick to starchier sources. The reason for this is becuase sugar is 50% fructose, and 50% glucose. Your primary goal in a refeed is to overfill your MUSCLE glycogen stores, not liver glycogen stores, and fructose will be filling your liver..

Same thing goes with dairy, a little is fine. For me, I'll have 1/2 a cup of skim milk (along with 3 cups of cereal) and then fill the rest of the bowl up with water, tastes fine to me.

Just experiment with amounts and figure out what works best for you and your body.

(oh and PS stay away from the higher fiber type cereals... remember you want something that is quickly digestible.)


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for all of the feedback! I am far from needing a refeed.... but, I just wanted to get this clarified so that I'm ready to jump on them carbs when it's time!!


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 30, 2007)

I just eat a larger serving of oats and fruit in the morning, and some more than usual fruit and what not on my mid morning meal.  Cut back on the fats where possible.

Eat your oats in the morning and toss in a handful of craisens or raisens, etc.


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 30, 2007)

It sounds WAY more fun to eat Lucky Charms!!


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 30, 2007)

All irish people do is dance around waterfalls cutting into bars of soap and picking four leaf clovers.

Sometimes you may see them in a pub all singing the same song together swaying back and forth.


----------



## timt (Apr 30, 2007)

Uncle Sam Cereal With Honey


----------

